# What makes Florida Great



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What Makes Florida Great

Ever stop to think what makes Florida great. How about 80 degree weather in February to start? Add fantastic fishing, great hunting opportunities, and it's easy to see why over twenty million Floridians call the Sunshine State home. What about tourist? *88 million tourist visited Florida during the first nine months of 2017, a new all time record. 2018 is looking every bit as good. Our Paradise on earth is a wonderland for both natives as well as peoples from all over this great country and around the world. Many things make Florida great. People would be at the top of the list. People like 'Jersey Girl' Tammy, a trans-plant from the Garden State: * * **

Our Captain for this overnight trip, Florida native, Captain Garett Hubbard, welcomes Captain of the Long Island, New York, head boat 'ROSIE' to the wheel house of the Florida Fisherman:

*



Representing the great state of Indiana, Mr. Tim Fischer, and Mr. Nick Richardson: *



Let's go catch some Florida fish: *



The Florida Fisherman's fishing coach, Florida naive Mr. John Martin, shares his vast knowledge. John can make a good fisherman a great fisherman:



Friday evening, let's rest a few hours before going to work:



Jersey Girl leads the charge:



Tim & Nick:

 **


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sun-up brings hunger, not just hunger, but 'Tam Slam' hunger:*

 * * * *

Talk about battles: * * ** ** *

People: Mr. Ron Linker, Strathroy-Ontario, Canada:

 * * * * * *

People like Captain James Russo. Captain Russo bought the head boat 'ROSIE' in 2007. Captain Russo's fishing season runs from May and ends when the New York ice freezes over in November.*

 ** *  * * ** * *


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What an honor having Captain Russo on the Florida Fisherman ll. This man among men knows his food:



Nick, need some help? Captain Russo to the rescue:



Tim is so proud of Nick:



When Tim boarded the plane, Nineveh, Indiana, for Madeira Beach, Florida, it was 20 degrees. Two hours later it's 80:



Nick expects the night time temperature in Mooresville, Indiana, to be in single digit numbers:



Ever wonder why Tim & Nick travel over 1,000 miles to visit Florida? Well!



Jersey Girl has been working for hours on a very special dinner for us:



What an honor talking to one of Bradenton, Florida's best, Mr. Lonnie Randell. It's people like Lonnie that 'Makes Florida Great!' Lonnie, a proud graduate of Manatee High School, was a star receiver for the Hurricanes. We discussed football for the longest time.*

 *


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late Saturday evening. Fishing has been very slow, regardless, the interaction among fellow sportsmen has been outstanding. 'What Makes Florida Great?' People, real people, would be at the top of the list:



One last red grouper before the feast:



Talk about the best of the best...None Better-None As Good!

 **

Bed time! The purr of those two massive Cats is music to our ears.
Sunday morning...already?

 *

In the money grouper hit the scales at 15.2 pounds. Nick takes jack pot money back to the Hoosier state with a 3.4 pound snapper:



Like to go hunting between fishing trips? Many do!



Like to see game? A lot of game! Eustis, Florida's, Bear Bridge Ranch is one of the best:

 * **

How better to celebrate Big Birthday Number 76 than from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll, and with a trophy hog from Bear Bridge Ranch!



On my last report I asked if anyone could identify a seldom seen in our waters 'mystery fish?' Few could. Many incorrectly called it a 'schoolmaster' snapper. It's not. It's a dog snapper!
The 'pail triangle' under the eye gives it away:



The schoolmaster has no triangle:



The video:

***
https://youtu.be/6VU1wpOry_I*

*
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great report as usual !!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Many things make Florida great...Pensacola is one of them!


----------

